# Drinking too much water?



## Autumnwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

My 9 week old Maestro is a healthy little boy, he has been cleared of parasites, vaccinated, the whole 9 yards..our issue is he drinks and drinks until he is bloated and literally throwing up! I never withheld water until now. He was always throwing it up from drinking SO much! I put the water down throughout the whole day and give him drinks that are not too small but not too big. Has anyone else had this problem before? I thought I would ask for some input here prior to asking my vet.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The first things that come to my mind are kidney issues or diabetes. I've never had a dog like that, but I had a kitten that had kidney disease that exhibited the same behavior. I would talk to the vet about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Autumnwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> The first things that come to my mind are kidney issues or diabetes. I've never had a dog like that, but I had a kitten that had kidney disease that exhibited the same behavior. I would talk to the vet about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I actually just talked to my friend tonight and told her I was going to ask about diabetes! I am talking to the vet regardless, I just wanted to hear if any of you have had this problem too! I really hope it's nothing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I agree to have it looked into.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It would help the vet to know HOW much water he is drinking. Use a measuring cup, and put in 1 cup of water. At the end of the day measure what is left. You can do this in 4 hour increments, if he is drinking all the water up. Then the vet would know if he is drinking "too much'.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

please have the VET test for "Cushing's disease"......


----------

